# Small Game



## Freonite (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a cousin who does a lot of trapping. He said that he usually just keeps the hides and he would keep the rest for our Great Dane if we would like. 

Would you guys feed your dogs animals like raccoon, woodchuck/muskrat, beaver, mink, etc? 

I wasn't sure if the fact that certain animals are scavengers would determine if you would feed them to you dogs or not.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm not sure I would fed another carnivore to a dog.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Why not? I don't see anything wrong with feeding any of these things because any small animal is probably the natural prey for a wolf.


----------



## Freonite (Jan 15, 2010)

That is kind of what I was thinking. So then would you just give it to them whole or cut the guts out first?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The guts would be the best part, well at least the organs. If you get them whole, I would feed them just like that, considering you have a Dane. They are coming without the skin/fur on right?


----------



## Freonite (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah my cousin takes the hides and sells them.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Don't raccoons carry rabies and maybe it makes no difference if they are dead!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> Don't raccoons carry rabies and maybe it makes no difference if they are dead!


Yes, they can. I'm not sure you can catch it by eating a rabid raccoon.


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't feed raw but we hunt raccoons. Rabies is carried all the way through the blood stream and effects the brain. I don't know if I would recommend feeding them.

But everything else should be good for your dog to eat.


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

My contribution is only a question...
What's the probability of catching rabies when the dog is vaccinated?


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

Here is an interesting article that I found: Rabies in Dogs: Symptoms, Diagnosis, Treatment & Vaccination


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

funshine said:


> My contribution is only a question...
> What's the probability of catching rabies when the dog is vaccinated?


Thats a good question. I'd say zero.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Don't raccoons carry rabies and maybe it makes no difference if they are dead!


Raccoons also carry canine distemper.


----------



## blue (Jan 13, 2010)

Racoons also carry a small round worm that is very difficult to get rid of and psuedo rabies.


----------

